# To Crate Or Not to Crate(Show us Your setup)



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Yep he does midnight raids and escapes over the border (on a stolen passport) back to St George. :lol:


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Here's mine:

The Green Hornet - Livebait well, open storage and a hatch.


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Keep an eye out at council cleanup time. I'm lucky that I do onsite residential work, so get to check out the areas with cleanups - last time a neighbour of one of my clients had 3 nice empty milk crates just sitting there - not for long though!!!


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Just stirring the pot a bit.

I just don't see the need for a milk crate on the Swing.

The rear hatch stores a lot of stuff and is easy to get to.

Apart from two angled flush mounts behind the seat I have one vertical flush mount to carry a spare flick stick.

The rectangular section of the tank well takes two Plano waterproof (I know they're not 100% watertight but they work for me) tackle boxes and I don't have a need for anything else.


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Ben, what on earth is a crate with one side missing used for I wonder??????

Yep, my crate is getting there, although I need to redo the PVC rod holders as they aren't cable tied sturdily enough it seems and I nearly lost a rod out of one. :shock:


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day benny,

Love the shot of you and the sandmonster mate. Priceless. 

I can see potential in those nasty Irish crates too.

I would cut a piest of 6mm or 8mm ply and pop rivet it on to the open side. Presto - a proper crate  with some where unique to screw stuff onto. :twisted:


----------



## kayakcallan (May 8, 2007)

Hi Guys,

The crate with the side missing seems to be the newer style milk crates. My office sits on top of a bakery and they leave them in our car park.. they used to leave the old style (ie. 'four sided') crates but now they leave the '3 sided' version.

I have no idea why they are all missing a side? I assume its to make it less useful for would be acquirers - but still able to hold milk ok  
Maybe they're slightly cheaper to make? Dunno.. :?

-Cal


----------



## kayakcallan (May 8, 2007)

Oh.. and here is a picture of my crate.

The large space in the middle is usually occupied with a small esky. Which leaves just enough room for a waterproof plano tacklebox between the two PVC holders.
The two Alvey Bait boxes are attached with a loop of webbing, I keep soft plastics in one and various bits and pieces in the other.

The crate is attached to the yak at each corner using a marine clip and shock cord.









-Cal


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

anyone got ant crate ideas for a swing?

i like the idea but the rear well isnt quite as wide as the prowlers etc


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

Fishing Man said:


> anyone got ant crate ideas for a swing?
> 
> i like the idea but the rear well isnt quite as wide as the prowlers etc


Here is one I did for the Swing, you I basically chopped the middle out and put it back together with zip ties.

http://www.spooled.com.au/Article:351

Dan


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Karsto has fashioned his out of a bread crate - it's carries heaps!


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Couldn't be bothered with tethering everything so I got this made up at a boat canopy workshop.

I can reach behind me and in through the zip for lunch, drink, tackle - whatever or I can roll it back. I wanted to keep loose gear secure through surf launches....keeps it all dry as well!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Varp , thats a great setup, i have stored those photos , as i think thats the way i will go on the quest , looks so neat and keeps things contained in the event of a capsize , love it , well done mate , and lastly hope you are coming good and winning the fight


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

varp said:


> Couldn't be bothered with tethering everything so I got this made up at a boat canopy workshop.


 how much did it cost to have made up Varp?


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Onya Ben!

  

Baz - The Dorado's recessed crate thingy is designed to fit a poly bakers tray which are longer and lower than a milk crate. I did some mods to my bakers tray with a bit of poly pipe. You can see the poly hoop in one of the pics. There is one on the front and a smaller tighter one on the rear to give a bit of an arc in the cover. Bolted on with small stainless bolts. If you want I'll do a few more pics tomorrow.

I paid too much for the job from the boat canopy people and they got their friggin apprentice to make it. :? :? :? .....it shows in the workmanship, but he was such a nice, well meaning kid and I could see how he struggled to get a good fit (took him three goes) I didn't complain as loudly as I should have. I paid $190.The Handbrake was not impressed.....


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks mate , a few more pics would be great , and yep i saw the half round poly tube , very clever , bakers tray , i think thats for me , love everyting stored and neat, so if having lunch do you spin around to face the pouch and dangle feet in the water and munch out?i really like that , very professional


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I use a crate for storing various odds and ends. 








My crate has 5 PVC tubes attached to the interior. The PVC tubes hold my hand pump, folding landing net (never used, but required by law), and my gaff. If I'm using 5 rods, I'll keep my bait rod in one of the PVC rod holders. I also keep my tackle box and a waterproof bag inside the crate. The crate is held in the tank well with bungees. I can get away with stowing things above deck because the surf at my launch is usually very forgiving. If I were to launch through bigger surf, I would stow most of my gear below deck. 








Note: This is just a publicity shot to show how much my X-Factor can carry. I never fish with more than 5 rods.
I feel it is necessary to include this disclaimer so that certain members of this forum will understand my motivation and will not consider me to be a freak. Comments like those made by Kraley the Scary Clown are inappropriate and mean spirited, however truthful they may be.
:roll:


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

We know you're not a freak, just an enthusiastic yakker!!!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Fishing Man said:


> anyone got ant crate ideas for a swing?


Ben a normal shopping basket is a perfect fit in a Swing and is liberated into your care the same as a milk crate :lol: or take the easy way at Bunnings for about $5.

Amazing the world over how yakkers all love crates and the variations that follow


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Sorry Baz. The Handbrake took the camera for some baby pics and we are off for the weekend down to the Prom early tomorrow so I'll post those pics I promised on Monday.

Ava good weekend all and try and keep your bums dry!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks Varp , your a champion, looking forward to seeing them


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

DGax65 said:


> I never fish with more than 5 rods.
> I feel it is necessary to include this disclaimer so that certain members of this forum will understand my motivation and will not consider me to be a freak.


Doug I think you are completely normal :roll: but you'd probably catch more fish if you attached a fishing reel (or five). :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

Varp

Like others on this thread I am impressed with your finesse in designing such a crate, simply awesome.

Can you tell me what you have stored in there?

How much weight does the whole setup add to your kayak?

Cheers


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

ok then....think I got this pic posting sorted......tried the email thing and it does appear to be easier.

So - on the one hand you got DGax65 ( beaudiful!!)and on the other you got me. I have had my anal retard tendencies pointed out before, so don't bother....

:lol: :lol: :lol:










this is the former bakers tray 590 x 380mm cut down with added hoops of poly pipe. You can see the tie downs for my flares and life jacket and the front compartment for the anchor and anchor float. A coupla bits attached to the sides behind that are for the RAM tubes.










detail of the handle/hoop. Its made from irrigation risers - 22mm OD and held in place by a coupla stainless bolts. To bend these stiff suckers you need to leave them in the blazing hot sun to get them flexible enough. I struggled mightily on the rear smaller hoop. Results in a little bit of distortion on the crate, but not enough to worry about.










shows the press studs the apprentice put on to secure the rear of the canopy and a bit of shock cord that goes underneath to secure it too.










in the crate you can see the anchor, RAM tubes, flares and lifejacket (secured to crate and in seperate dry bags)in the crate and most of the bibs and bobs that have been coming out with me. When I get around to buying a lifejacket that I feel inclined to wear all the time, that will free up more room. Till then I get by with my wettie and you can see the safety cord in the shape of the PVC left of the lip gripper. My philosophy being it is wise on occaision to get attached to the primary floatation device. Last weekend saw it get a look in down the Prom when it was gusting to 30 knots.....but thats another story.










and thats it I think. Sorry mac_fish I've not got any scales at the moment, but I'd punt on 4/5 kg fully loaded which is too much really, but I'm trialling the lot at the moment and I'm working on an idea for a more minimalist crate as well. If you can't make out what the contents are from the pics then give us a hoy.

I'll post a few pics of the Dorado on the Rigged Kayaks section soonishly and include in that how I get it off and on the ute....should be a few laughs in that, but it does work!

Let us know how you go Baz and thanks for the interest guys!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ripper Varp, what a great neat setup, thats the type of thing i will use , i will have a look at the back area of the quest tomorrow and see what will fit , thats definately the best i have seen , i will keep you informed of the progress ,thanks buddy , i will now go and have a Bundy for you


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

everyone who was wondering what the hell that blue crate with 3 sides is used for, it is quite simple. when you stack the normal crates you cannot reach into it. so someone got a great idea '...in the shower...' and cut one side out so you can reach into it when stacked.
Really simple-


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

aus_bass said:


> everyone who was wondering what the hell that blue crate with 3 sides is used for, it is quite simple. when you stack the normal crates you cannot reach into it. so someone got a great idea '...in the shower...' and cut one side out so you can reach into it when stacked.
> Really simple-


That's right. Those crates have been around for years and years in Victoria.

It's so the supermarket can stack 'em up inside the door of their large fridges, and the customers just reach in and grab out the milk cartons without the need for the crates to be unstacked. When I was cooking we'd have milk stacked up like that in our walk-in fridges too and would just grab the milk out of the side of the crates.....


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Here is a couple of pics of my set up, it is stitched from a pvc material the top is insulated. The whole lot zips up for surf launches and the buckles are for out on the water so i dont have to zip all the time, there are clip down points that i use to clip it to the deck lines and also to attach a strap so i can carry it over my shoulder like any bag. the rod holders are useless as i need them moved to the front as they dont work where they are i will then use them for my net and whacking stick. The bag is great it keeps my fish drinks etc cold. There are also drain holes in the bag in case it gets flooded


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

another one


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

Looks good siton,

Sounds and looks very practical.

I have managed to get a bread tray this week, so I will be trying an attempt at one soon too.

So much to do 

cheers


----------



## zzsteve (Jan 30, 2007)

Fishing Man said:


> anyone got ant crate ideas for a swing?


Hi Ben,

Maybe this is what Dodge is thinking...








Its held in by shock cord started with fig of 8 knot then through the base, through one scupper hole, up the next, through the other side of the base








and out a hole in the side held by a slip knot. Purist might choose a V cleat here.








A certain hardware emporium discards these when the carry handles detach. (honestly they do!)

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

zzsteve said:


> Maybe this is what Dodge is thinking...


Steve you are dead right mate...only difference is I just have a short webbing strap either side up to the handle above [maybe visible in the pic below]


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

I sewed a shadecloth lining into mine to stop things falling out  








The cutting board lid(would prefer nylon board) is hinged on with 4 cable ties and the s/steel catch springs into the 2 finger holes.
























I attach most of my leashes to the crate webbing and bungees hold the crate to the yak.

Just another way :lol: :lol: 
I like Varp's setup - maybe on my homebuilt yak!

Cheers Mike


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

I thought this story was appropriate for the thread.

I've got 2 kayaks, one for myself, and one for my fiance. Obviously mine has the wizbang crate on the back, and has had it for a while... but my partner has been struggling along without one. So I've been on the lookout for a crate that I didn't have to steal blatantly from the outside of a shopping outlet.

On the weekend I was driving through a suburban street, a long way from home, when to the amazement of my partner... I slammed on the brakes, chucked a massive u-turn and hopped out the car. A discarded crate !! success !! So a 20 minute drive back home... clean up the crate real nice... when fear strikes!

I dropped my wallet.

Sh*t.... a $90 milk crate.

(It ruins a tragic story, but I actually went back and found my wallet exectly where the crate was 2 hours later)


----------

